# Predatory Fowlr



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

Dear all,

I am planning on purchasing a 4' x 2' x 2' or similar for my bedroom. I am having it built into a storage unit on one wall of my room so Wardrobes either side, chest of drawers underneath and book shelf above but as one unit so it should look very smart (as ever, the plan isn't always the reality!). I am hoping to establish this tank as a Predatory Marine System, I am wondering peoples thoughts on what they would stock it with in light of this. It will be FO or FOWLR pending on type of fish. I had initially thought a Volitans Lion however I'm aware this tank size may be too small...

Please flood me with ideas, pictures, criticisms etc.

Thanks in advance,

Ed


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

cuttle fish would be cool


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I would stock with:
1- russells lionfish; stays smaller than a volitans but looks the same.
1- sargasm trigger
1- smaller growning tang (yellow, scopas, chevron, purple)
1- snowflake or zebra eel (i would choose zebra)
You will need a lot of filtration. A huge protein skimmer is a must with a FO or FOWLR tanks that have predatory fish.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

So to be clear, the tank, wardrobes and bookshelf and drawers will be one piece (or multiple pieces that hook together) of furniture? The only way I see that being possible is not having functional drawers under the tank, putting doors and making lots of room for a sump and skimmer. Or an equipment room/closet somewhere close, that you have access through the floor or in the wall for hiding plumbing.

My personal list would be:

Tank 4 x 2 x 2 is 120 gallons approx
Sump (same size as tank?)
Return pump - similar turnover AFTER HEAD LOSS as skimmer pump as rated
Skimmer - Just used an SWC Cone that im pretty impressed with
Rock - Dry base rock is fine (marcorocks.com) and seed it with some other live rubble. Could easily put 250lbs in
RO/DI water filter - 0TDS water is EXTREMELY important.
ATO setup - 
Powerheads -
Salt mix- Buy in bulk, always have extra in case of emergencies
Quality test kit - Nitrate, nitrite, phosphate, Ammonia, Dkh, Ca, Mg are all good to have around.

Lighting isnt really important for a predatory tank, especially in the beginning stages of your cycle as it will just grow algae.

You will also need some water storage bins for fresh water (top off) and mixing for water changes. The large "Brute" trash cans with wheel base work great.

As for stocking:
Foxface 
Triggers (Queen, Undulate etc)
Blue spot grouper
Fu-man-chu dwarf lion
Moray eel (Dragon?)
Smaller angelfish possibly
Frog or stonefish
Pair of Tomato Clowns and possible Anemone (after tank maturity and upgrades to provide proper lighting)

(Also keep in mind, some of those fish are poisonous and CAN KILL YOU)

Dont hesitate to ask any questions or send me a PM


----------

